# EvoSport Pullys



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

EvoSport is having a special on their brand new pullys what do you guys think about upgrading our pullys.. I heard that they are bad for the engine but some people say that if you dont replace the crank pully which is where the harmonic dampener is located it wont damage the engine.... So what do you guys think... Oh someone tested the Evo pullys on their 540i for a year and reported no problems what so ever, he actually said taht there was 9 whp gain and his steering felt much tighter.


----------



## Tahoe (Jan 9, 2004)

I was going to cut and paste a reply I made to a similar thread at Bimmerforums yesterday but that thread seems to have been rendered inaccessable for some reason.

My experience with power pulleys in my E36 M3 was positive. I first put a set of Unorthodox Racing pulleys on it that included a very light crank pulley. The increase in torque and power was dramatic. Regarding harmonic dampening, the only times I have heard of ANY problems has been as a result of combining a light crank pulley with a light flywheel placed on the ends of the extra long I6 crankshaft on race cars . UR says that there are no problems combining the light crank pulley with a light flywheel. But, as I had planned on keeping that car for a really long time (so go the best of plans) I decided to play it safe and sold the UR pulley set and bought an Evosport set that maintained the stock crank pulley. I put the stock set back on in between the two. The stock pulleys made the car feel as if I had placed an extra 300 lbs in the car. The Evo pulleys were a big improvement over stock but not quite as dramatic as the UR pulley set, but I had peace of mind. In neither case did I notice any difference in the performance of any of the accessories that were being underdriven, but I didn't have a huge stereo in the car.

I thought they gave me the best engine performace bang for the buck of all my mods and I will most likely put power pulleys on my E39 540/6. Evosport makes great products but I will probably wait to compare what Rogue will be offering before I make a purchase. That's my story.


----------



## humanoid (Mar 31, 2002)

I would be interested. 

Actually missed a trip to Evo today. My SA left a msg about a roadtrip up there to check them out. A gain of 10 HP at the wheels would be a nice increase :thumbup: 

About last July I think Evo had a special on the Power steering and alternator pullys for around 300.00 for the kit. This was a RF special :dunno: 

As long as you dont have any special electronics your alternator swap should be fine. The crank pully on the other hand is not part of this package and is unlikely it would be because of the detrimental impact it could have.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

bmw540i said:


> EvoSport is having a special on their brand new pullys what do you guys think about upgrading our pullys.. I heard that they are bad for the engine but some people say that if you dont replace the crank pully which is where the harmonic dampener is located it wont damage the engine.... So what do you guys think... Oh someone tested the Evo pullys on their 540i for a year and reported no problems what so ever, he actually said taht there was 9 whp gain and his steering felt much tighter.


Do a search on that topic. There was a long thread about it a couple months back. See what you think. Personally, I wouldn't do this to my engine.

Chris


----------



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

bmw540i said:


> EvoSport is having a special on their brand new pullys what do you guys think about upgrading our pullys.. I heard that they are bad for the engine but some people say that if you dont replace the crank pully which is where the harmonic dampener is located it wont damage the engine.... So what do you guys think... Oh someone tested the Evo pullys on their 540i for a year and reported no problems what so ever, he actually said taht there was 9 whp gain and his steering felt much tighter.


Huge mistake!!!!

Just prepare yourself for a full rebuild.


----------



## Tahoe (Jan 9, 2004)

jzdinan540i said:


> Huge mistake!!!!
> Just prepare yourself for a full rebuild.


Based on what empirical knowledge? Dinan's white paper? It is highly biased and only concerns the crank pulley as applied to the I6 crankshaft. There are hundreds of people out there with power pulleys that have been on there cars for years without any problems at all. I have no interest in them other than my own experience. I just hate to see a viable product slammed because of an urban legend.


----------



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

Tahoe said:


> Based on what empirical knowledge? Dinan's white paper? It is highly biased and only concerns the crank pulley as applied to the I6 crankshaft. There are hundreds of people out there with power pulleys that have been on there cars for years without any problems at all. I have no interest in them other than my own experience. I just hate to see a viable product slammed because of an urban legend.


Go ahead and do it. I love this topic, please risk your 8k motor for no gains. This is a honda mod-period. 
Hundreds huh? hahaha, come on, at least 10,000 have done this mod on a V8 BMW. If you hate to see a viable product slammed, so do I. Now what viable product are you talking about? This mod is almost as funny as doing a CF hood.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Jason,

LOL...you always seem to "show up" at the right time. You do add color to this forum! 

Chris


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

And he doesn't even own his bimmer anymore.


----------



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

Ågent99 said:


> Jason,
> 
> LOL...you always seem to "show up" at the right time. You do add color to this forum!
> 
> Chris


Most of these people are just too funny. I love the ones who want to do a 10 dollar mod to a BMW and expect no problems. Oh well, can't say they weren't warned LOL


----------



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

DSPTurtle said:


> And he doesn't even own his bimmer anymore.


Still have an X5, at least till spring when I dump her for a Cayenne. Besides, help me understand what current ownership has to do with all of the experience I have? 
If it was doable, I spent the cash and had it done. I didn't beleive a lot of what I heard and was told, so I tried to do some of these mods anyway. After dumping 40K into a car in mods, I would say its a safe bet there is nothing any of you guys can come up with that I didn't try and do. 
Learn from history and you wont repeat it. 
I have seen more engines torn up from shabby mods then I care to share.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

jzdinan540i said:


> I have seen more engines torn up from shabby mods then I care to share.


Now THAT'S an offer we'll take you up on! :thumbup: 
 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

PropellerHead said:


> Now THAT'S an offer we'll take you up on! :thumbup:
> :rofl: :rofl:


it is a very long list. You want this by company, or by mod?
The big 3 are RMS, RD and Dinan.
I have seen a couple 4.4's completley torn up from RD cams, funny how you don't hear people talking about them anymore.
The RMS stuff is all over the web, essentially anything they have done has resulted in nightmare after nightmare.
Dinan had tons of motors blow on the E36 M3's, both on powerdyne and vortech SC'd cars. 
There comes a point when you just have to be honest with yourself. Will a 300 dollar mod help me or hurt me in the long run? Why mod a car at all if the OEM has said there are no long term benefits?
If it sounds too good to be true it is.
It took me many years to realize there are no benefits to modding these cars, they ain't porsches and you are kidding your self if you ever think it will be able to hang on the track with real sports cars. If you can really drive you will be able to play, but never ever compete.


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

I think the offer Prop was taking you up on was that you would NOT share your experience. Wow, $40k on mods... who is calling who stupid?
JB


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

DSPTurtle said:


> I think the offer Prop was taking you up on was that you would NOT share your experience. Wow, $40k on mods... who is calling who stupid?
> JB


Easy, boys... a stick poke here or there is ok for the forums, but throw punches in PM.


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

Come on now... it is all in good fun. I bet JZ never thought of building his own accelerator cable support bracket!!! Does that mean I win something?
JB


----------



## jzdinan540i (Nov 22, 2002)

DSPTurtle said:


> Come on now... it is all in good fun. I bet JZ never thought of building his own accelerator cable support bracket!!! Does that mean I win something?
> JB


Yeah you win wannabe Engineer of the month!

I wont even ask why you would make this.

Modding a car the right way ain't cheap or easy. If you try and do it on a limited budget you get very limited results. My car roasted anyone's 540 and most M5's. It was fun and thats why I did it. The new car doesn't need to be touched and unless you have JATO I can't be beat.


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

Man, you make it sound like signing a check is an aerobic workout.
Anyway, what kind of P-Car is it that you have that can't be beat?
JB


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

:rofl: I would be sweatin' my a$$ off writing a check for $40k!!! :lmao:

Chris


----------



## Tahoe (Jan 9, 2004)

Geez, I came to this forum from a couple of others because I sensed a higher level of respect and maturity from it's members. I guess I expected too much.


----------

